# Haunted Radio (01/06/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off 2016 with news on Kim's Krypt, Hush, the Halloween and HauntFest Show, Rocky Horror Picture Show, Halloween film series, and more!!

Then, we review the Stephen King classic, 'Pet Sematary' and then spin you around the 'Vortex' with hit songs by the Cryptkeeper and Motorhead. All of this and so much more on the January 6 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

